# Nertile snails with yoyo and kulli loach?



## bhavik (3 Jan 2021)

Can I keep these snails with yoyo and kulli loaches?
They will be going in a discus tank also

thanks


----------



## EA James (3 Jan 2021)

Kuhli loach will be fine, I keep Clithion Corona (Horned Nerites) alongside around 8 Kuhli's without problems. Kuhli's are probably the most placid fish you could ask for so no problem there. 
Although i haven't kept Yoyo's before i do see alot of people on other forums, mainly Facebook, recommending these to people that have a pest snail infestations to help clear up which i personally think is wrong but there you go!
Also my tank temp is 24c but your discus tank will be considerably higher than that so you'd have to check they would be suitable in higher temps

All the best mate 

James


----------



## Hufsa (3 Jan 2021)

Yoyo no, kuhli yes. I wouldnt keep yoyos with discus anyway, the yoyos are large boisterous fish that may disturb and stress out your discus.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (3 Jan 2021)

Rather than yoyo’s polka dot loaches (botia kobotai) are a much better choice. I kept them with discus fine a lot more peaceful than yoyo’s and destroy pest snails.


----------



## RudeDogg1 (3 Jan 2021)

I’d say nerites are much to big for the majority of loaches to eat


----------



## Hufsa (3 Jan 2021)

Too big to eat sure, but they will constantly nibble at and bite them to death.


----------



## bhavik (3 Jan 2021)

Appreciate the replies are there any snails I can keep with the yo-yos? Would be a shame to rehome them 
I was thinking mystery snails?


----------



## Hufsa (3 Jan 2021)

I would not keep any snails with them :/


----------



## alto (4 Jan 2021)

bhavik said:


> I was thinking mystery snails?


“Mystery” and Apple snails are quite sensitive to damage - bitten antennae often lead to reduced quality of life and even death from subsequent bacterial etc infections 
Yo-yo loaches are just not suitable companion fish to any snail ... even MTS
(but I’d also not keep them with discus, even in the discus manage Life With Loaches, they’ll live much “happier” without - and most Loaches will prefer longterm living at “lower than discus” temperatures)


----------

